# Pigeon rescue in Los Angeles???



## TWEETYGIRL

In our work building we have some stray pigeons that have a nest and the building procedure seems to be to "remove" them as they are a nuisance. Is there any type of Pigeon Rescue or anything that can help? The building is bird-proofed on some of the floors but they come in with the cars.

Any advice would be appreciated.


Thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hello and welcome to Pigeon Talk! Thank you so much for your concern for the pigeons. 

To my knowledge, there aren't any L.A. based pigeon rescues. I'm in South Orange County (Lake Forest) and do rescue pigeons.

Unless there is some way to get the building maintenance folks to install effective and humane methods of keeping the pigeons out, there is going to be little that can be done aside from assisting any pigeons that get into difficulty.

If removing the "nuisances" equates to them being killed, let's try to set something up whereby the birds can come to me and be released in a more pigeon friendly atmosphere.

Terry


----------

